
Automating Compensation for Downtimes Through Blockchain - SilverSurfer972
https://ethereumworldnews.com/stacktical-rewarding-businesses-with-crypto-through-blockchain-tech/
======
lucasnanini
wow, that is very disruptive! up up up

